# Squirrel question



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

Hey lawn family
Earlier this morning I saw a squirrel in my front yard "digging" foraging around and have noticed lately little divets (dig spots) maybe a few inches in diameter and an inch deep in my yard and garden beds. Has anyone ever seen them do that and maybe what they're looking for?

Thanks!


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Yes, they do it to either look for nuts / acorns they buried previously, or to bury new ones for later use.

It can make a big mess of the lawn!


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

ken-n-nancy said:


> Yes, they do it to either look for nuts / acorns they buried previously, or to bury new ones for later use.
> 
> It can make a big mess of the lawn!


Huh weird. There aren't any nut/acorn trees in my neighborhood. Only Crepe Myrtles, Palm trees and some oak trees.


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

@LowCountryCharleston It's all the oak trees. Acorns fall from Oak, and man the squirrels keep busy in my neighborhood. I've seen 10 in my neighbor's lawn before excavating. I fill the little holes with dirt and let it fill in.

Last Fall I eliminated about 6 squirrels on my property trying to dig up a fresh renovation. It seemed like 30 of them came back afterwards to take over the new territory!


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

drenglish said:


> @LowCountryCharleston It's all the oak trees. Acorns fall from Oak, and man the squirrels keep busy in my neighborhood. I've seen 10 in my neighbor's lawn before excavating. I fill the little holes with dirt and let it fill in.
> 
> Last Fall I eliminated about 6 squirrels on my property trying to dig up a fresh renovation. It seemed like 30 of them came back afterwards to take over the new territory!


Ah ok. I don't have acorns on my property luckily so guess they're collecting them from somewhere else. Just found it interesting see him/her do that on my lawn. Just noticed the dig marks lately. 
They definitely are little buggers with my Bird Feeder. 
Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

Bird feeders will keep them around too. Are the squirrels climbing the feeder's pole or coming down from a hanging string? I've seen people put basically a lubricant on the pole to keep small animals from climbing...


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I have already pulled over a dozen newly sprouted oak trees from my lawn, flower beds, and even a potted plant on the back porch because of these vile little creatures. I like to treat them with rapid lead poisoning when I can.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

drenglish said:


> Bird feeders will keep them around too. Are the squirrels climbing the feeder's pole or coming down from a hanging string? I've seen people put basically a lubricant on the pole to keep small animals from climbing...


Yeah those rascals will climb up the pole and I've sprayed it with WD-40 and even garage door lubricant and still those guys are somehow able to climb up and nip at the food. Ha it's crazy.


----------

